# 249cc Briggs & Stratton 1150 Series Engine on the Ariens Deluxe 27 921012



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi folks- Any of you out there have one of these? If so what has been your experience with it an the engine? I've only used the 1450 series engine on the Deluxe 30 which has been an outstanding engine. I might be able to get my hands on a nice lightly used Deluxe-27. 

Thanks


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a deluxe 27 -921012 with the Briggs 249cc 1150 series engine that I bought new in the fall of 2009. This is my 6th season with it and it's been great! No issues other than the remote trigger wheel lock cable binding and stretching on me last storm. $40 part and I replaced it myself in about an hour. This is the only issue in 6 years. The 249cc Briggs is a great engine. Plenty powerful enough to really hurl the snow. It starts up first pull every time. I love this machine and it makes easy work of these brutal Massachusetts winters we've been having. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Sadly someone beat me to it on Craigs List but I'll be keeping my eye open for others! <sigh> I was getting my hopes up there...


----------

